# My Fantasy Fight League Team reguest!



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys I thought about a signature with my Fantasy Fight Team would be kinda cool.

I would use every entry at least a couple of weeks.

Would be great if you could put these four in the signature.. no matter how. You decide and what you like best.

I hope it's possible to get them all in one sig. :confused02:

And then just put in the heading.. 

Lyoto Machida's shadows for example or just use your imagination  that Lyoto is watching over all of them lol^^

Or like the Dragon is In you or within you^^

Or even more epic would be to make a phantom view of Lyoto in the middle of it


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

anyone wants to give it a try??


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> anyone wants to give it a try??


Tomorrow i'll give it a try! 

OK?!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks limba  No rush my friend^^ whenever you feel like it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks limba  No rush my friend^^ whenever you feel like it.


Here you go buddy!

The best i could do with my current knowledge of the PS! 
I think it turned out just fine!

Hope you recognised Machida in the middle doing some karate training (it's a pic from Fight Magazine).

Enjoy!










_EDIT: after posting it, i wanna say: damn it looks nice on the page!_


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks awesome Limba! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

WOOOOWWWW Limba that looks just incredible  You even selected much more beautiful pictures then I did :thumb02:

And yep, recognized Lyoto in there right away haha^^ ;D

Really limba a beautiful signature. Wish I could give you something for it. Thanks buddy!

So happy to use it


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> WOOOOWWWW Limba that looks just incredible  You even selected much more beautiful pictures then I did :thumb02:
> 
> And yep, recognized Lyoto in there right away haha^^ ;D
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. It was fun doing it; a nice challenge.
U don't have to give me anything.
That's a trong team and with Lyoto watching over them, it's loooking good for you


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Glad you like it. It was fun doing it; a nice challenge.
> U don't have to give me anything.
> That's a trong team and with Lyoto watching over them, it's loooking good for you


Haha^^ 

I think Oliveira, Barboza and Lyoto should really keep me in the run for the title^^ I also think Kawajiri has a great chance of winning the belt against Melendez 50/50 :thumbsup: and Thomson should also get at least 2 victorys this year, if not 3.

Yup, I am confident that I will battle with your Team head to head this year Limba


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, this looks totally gorgeous. I had the same idea a while ago, for my team but i haven't made a request yet. 

Nice work limba, you the man!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wow, this looks totally gorgeous. I had the same idea a while ago, for my team but i haven't made a request yet.
> 
> Nice work limba, you the man!


Name your team and i'll see what i can do. :confused02::thumbsup:


----------

